# \\\\Dragonfly Customs//// ( Serious enthusiasts in you come!)



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Somehow I duped Dan Ford into another trade he he :neener: ...

Let me first self proclaim my mystic foresight of the future http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25585-dan-ford-future-master-i-think-so/ I told ya'll he was going to be an ace in the pack!

Second to speed up the process and save any agro for anybody reading this who is new to the forum here http://slingshotforum.com/user/7589-dan-ford/ is Dans' user area where you can bombard him with orders and throw your cash at him!

Now onto the goodies!

So doing my 12 hour works shift today sucked! Until my wife called and said that the (INSERT HORRIBLE WORD) post man had decided that at least one day this week we were going to get a delivery! among all the junk from flea-bay and Amazon was the tell tale Jiffy envelope we all know and love with the hand written address on .... YES... slingshot time!

Well that's where the normal ended and the incredible began! Inside was a crisp white canvas pouch with a small Dragonfly attached to the front. I found this a nice touch simple yet very professional. The pouch alone makes a great little carry bag!

Now.. let me say .... I have traded with a good few people here on this forum during my time and brought alike also. Every slingshot and scrap of rubber I have received has been amazing! yet what I received today was the trump card! I will be giving this slingshot center stage in my collection for some time to come!

The main fork is natural ( sorry Dan I can't identify the wood) yet all aspects have been shaped and sculpted into a truly functional tool! The textured finger grip gives additional security in the hand, Ultra smooth Micarta hugs onto the fork tips giving a bomb proof working area! The bark has been left on this fork yet it is so smooth and reflective it looks seemingly if an artist has painted the texture back onto the wood speechless... The finish ... Well I can't word it as I see it .... so just let the pictures explain how flawless it is!

I have no doubt in the quality of this Dragonfly custom slingshot and I own many other slingshots from the best in the business! Dans' work is top top spec! I urge any serious collector to get in touch with Dan and add something into their hoard because he will be booking up orders at a quick rate I should imagine! Thank you once again Dan and guys just take some time to look at this art!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Sweet!!!!!

Man, I love the DF fork tips. That is a real beauty!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Holy shit Dude! That is georgous! Nice work Dan. Happy shooting Ben.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Of all things holy!! Nice new ss there buddy! Wow! Lucky man!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dragonfly Customzzzz in da houze!!! Fantastic shooter you lucky dog face.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Absolutely lovely piece of work, you are a lucky man Sir.

Cheers Allan


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

WOW!!

Absolutely world class :bowdown:


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That is uhhh.....Arresting! Superb artistic execution, in all respects.

You are happy. As you should be, and so are we. That completes the circle.


----------



## jhinaz (Jan 16, 2013)

It looks absolutely gorgeous! Your pictures are terrific but I'll bet they don't do it justice and that it looks and feels even more gorgeous in person. I can understand your excitement, it's incredible. Thanks for sharing. - John


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I really love those tips also! The rest of the slingshot is breathtaking. BCluxor is correct in every part of this write up. Your work is already a leader in an industry you have only just established your presence in. You won't need it, but good luck Señor Dragonfly!
Be well,
SF


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks guys! I know I seem a little excited! Just been outside with my morning coffee for a couple of shots turned into around 200! sweet shooter !!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ohhhh, why so few,......grin.

Arms getting tired by then hey, and how many cups of coffee later ?......

Or Cafea' Royal by then with the Rum ?.....

Cheers Allan


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Ben can't thank you enough for your amazing write up  I'm stoked that you like it mate ! I wanted to make you a nice shooter to thank you for inspiring me to do these fork tips after shooting one of your ZF series shooters which by the way i love ! Also i wasn't duped into this trade you sent me an awesome package very generous ! 

A big thank you to everyone who commented on this thread your comments encourage and inspire me all of you guys are awesome


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

dan ford said:


> Ben can't thank you enough for your amazing write up  I'm stoked that you like it mate ! I wanted to make you a nice shooter to thank you for inspiring me to do these fork tips after shooting one of your ZF series shooters which by the way i love ! Also i wasn't duped into this trade you sent me an awesome package very generous !
> 
> A big thank you to everyone who commented on this thread your comments encourage and inspire me all of you guys are awesome


I just wish you all the best Dan your work speak for itself! Christmas is coming and the wife needs ideas... Hmmmm


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

amazing enough said


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

WOW...........one fo a kind beauty. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

Dan you show some serious skill in the area of Wabi Sabi my man. That is seriously sweet design and use of the fork. BC enjoy!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks very special, the bark and the textured place for the fingers very cool,

i like the Dragonfly as sign for his work, good shooting !


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Beautiful piece, hats of to you Dan, congrats BC its clear that your more than a lil fond of it.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Completely unique. Great colors, great textures, just great.


----------

